# Oscilloscope included in REW download?



## BRUCEMX (Mar 9, 2013)

I am currently learning how your SPL/RTA application works. Nice stuff! I had a look at your instructions in PDF and it said that REW had a scope function but I can't find it. I found the generator though. Please advise.

Thanks;

John


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Once you have taken or imported a measurement, then you can open the Overlays window, and one of the options there is the Scope mode.


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Just to clarify, the scope plot only shows the signal captured during a sweep, it is not a general purpose scope interface.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks John, I had never actually switched to that mode to see what it was capable of.


----------



## BRUCEMX (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks you guys.

John


----------

